# Favorite Benchmade??



## dtsoll

I'm considering a new knife and not sure which one to get. It will be a benchmade with an axis lock for sure, just not sure which model. Here are a few I am considering, 940, 610 Rukus, 707 Sequel. Of all the Benchmades with the axis lock which is your favorite and why? I have a 921 switchback and a mini grip already and they are great knives. Gotta love the axis lock!!!!! Doug


----------



## NotRegulated

AFCK


----------



## Delghi

I agree AFCK maybe with D2 steel is one of the best benchamde knives :thumbsup:


----------



## GarageBoy

AFCK or 730CFHS


----------



## CLHC

For the longest time it was the BM/Emerson CQC7. Now it's the BM635BK-501 Skirmish! That BM610 Rukus looks very inviting, but with a blade length of 4.25"? ! :huh:


----------



## dtsoll

Yep, I'm backin away from the Rukus, just too big for my needs!! Doug


----------



## rscanady

BM 710HS and BM Griptilian RSK-1


----------



## Mrd 74

BM 722 with the blade modified to a drop point.


----------



## CobraMan

Take a look at the 670 Apparition. I picked up the NICA limited edition version a few months ago and this is one fantastic knife - great blade shape, excellent weight and balance, and has assisted opening.

Check it out!

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## faco

770BC1 Osborne, Axis, Carbon Fiber Handle as my EDC


----------



## Steve Andrews

Hard choice!

I am carrying a 525 Mini Presidio at the moment





But I rotate through these:


----------



## SJACKAL

Benchmade 710HS M2







The classic Axis wiht M2 steel, the steel now discontinued by Benchmade.


----------



## GarageBoy

Nice 705-401! I miss mine, I sold them only because they were too short for me.


----------



## SolarFlare

My favourite is the 941 osborne combo (OD), used to be my EDC and its a really nice knife for dressing out small game (rabbits, birds) cause of the slender clip point and the serations for sinews etc. The AFCK in my opinion is waaay to big for EDC and since I bought it I've never carried it, unless you're planning on going out for a knife fight, or to just kill somene it's not a good knife.


----------



## Hornet

I have a mini grip right now but I do like the look of the 525 Mini. My taste in knives has been more for use than quality so I normally had a BuckLight in my pocket until I got the grip now I can’t believe the different. Now I want another.


----------



## gailt

I like the outbounders and the mini afck with the hole in blade and M2 steeel .


----------



## jclarksnakes

I have several different axis lock Benchmades. 707 followed closely by the Mini Grip are my favorites.
jc


----------



## Planterz

43MC Bali-Song. Never use it though, they only made 50 and I was lucky to get the one I have (at a damn good price too).


----------



## justsomeguy

Hi y'all  

I've been carrying a full size AFCK for about 15 years. Wore out the first blade but BM put in a new one for $35.

Carrys very well clipped to my pants pocket.

Steve


----------



## VWTim

I love my full size 552-400, Ritter Grip.


----------



## jtice

They discontinued the M2 steel !!???!?!?! 

Thats too bad, I love that steel,
I have an M2 Nimravus, and 710


----------



## wquiles

BM Mini-Ritter (weekday EDC)

BM Presidio M520 Plain Edge with custom 3D Scales (weekend EDC)








Will


----------



## cbxer55

Rukus or Skirmish. I have both, and one or the other goes with me everywhere, just as my Surefire U2, Kimber 1911, and Leatherman Charge TI do. 

I do not agree that the only use for a big knife is to fight or kill someone with! You can do small things with a big knife, you cannot do big things with a small knife! If I need a small knife, that is what the Leatherman is for. I keep a Kershaw Leek and a CRKT M16 in my desk at work for mundane things.


----------



## wquiles

cbxer55 said:


> I do not agree that the only use for a big knife is to fight or kill someone with! You can do small things with a big knife, you cannot do big things with a small knife!


Well said - I feel the same way. My large Presidio (pictured above), is my favorite EDC knife. The "only" reason I use the smaller BM (yellow one) as EDC during the week at work, is that at work they have a 3" knife rule so my Presidio at 3.4" is too large 

Will


----------



## Trashman

I guess my favorite is the only one I have, which is a Rainbow Benchmite. I must say though, ever since I saw one up for sale here last month, I believe it was a 770 with carbon fiber scales (black blade), I can't get it out of my mind. I thought about it a little too long, and when I finally worked up the gumption to get it, it was sold (crud!). It was in mint condition and was only $110. (Darn it!)


----------



## CLHC

cbxer55 said:


> I do not agree that the only use for a big knife is to fight or kill someone with!





wquiles said:


> Well said - I feel the same way.


Exactly! I've never entertained the thought of carrying a knife, or knives, for the purpose of "self-defense" use. But primarily as a tool. The "neato" factor comes into play too!


----------



## SolarFlare

cbxer55 said:


> I do not agree that the only use for a big knife is to fight or kill someone with!


 
I assume that's a reply to my post?. Well guess what? nor do I, and thats not what I said either. What I was trying to get at is that the AFCK wasn't a suitable edc IMO. The AFCK has "stab" written all over it, the slender tip and blade geometry screams penetration, the deep handle recess is there to stop your hand slipping up the blade when you use a stabbing motion. Chris Caracci (designer, and former seal) along with benchmade didn't name it the Advanced Folding *Combat *Knife for nothing. I carry larger heavier knives myself, but they aren't designed just to penetrate, as thats something I rarely do everyday and I would imagine most other people don't either.


----------



## Planterz

SolarFlare said:


> I assume that's a reply to my post?. Well guess what? nor do I, and thats not what I said either. What I was trying to get at is that the AFCK wasn't a suitable edc IMO. The AFCK has "stab" written all over it, the slender tip and blade geometry screams penetration, the deep handle recess is there to stop your hand slipping up the blade when you use a stabbing motion. Chris Caracci (designer, and former seal) along with benchmade didn't name it the Advanced Folding *Combat *Knife for nothing. I carry larger heavier knives myself, but they aren't designed just to penetrate, as thats something I rarely do everyday and I would imagine most other people don't either.


Why is unsuitable for utility use? Every knife has its own blade shape, grind, etc. There's plenty of knives that I can think of that have similar blades that don't have this "stabbing" stigma you've attatched to it. Plenty of knives that have a finger choil as well (the Spyderco *UK*PK comes to mind). God forbid that I cut myself because the knife I used to covertly deanimate some cardboard boxes because it would make a knife a "better stabber".

And so effing what if it's called one thing or another (FWIW, it's called the Advanced Folding Camp Knife now)? Calling a knife "The Baby Dicer" or "The Fluffy Bunny Knife" doesn't make it any more or less suitable as a weapon or a tool.

A knife is a tool. There is nothing inherently evil or dangerous to other people about a tool. "Weapon" comes from intent, and intent comes from a person. Be scared of bad people, not inanimate objects.


----------



## SolarFlare

How on earth would you know which knives I attatch a "_stabbing stigma_" to other than the one I have mentioned?. Yeah most knives have a finger recess, but few as deep as the AFCK, its new sanitised name doesn't change the intended use of its designer. I can only assume you don't have an AFCK, or you don't use knives daily, other than for killing your cardboard boxes. As for knives being tools I completely agree and in my opinion the AFCK isn't the tool for me


----------



## Planterz

I've carried a knife in my pocket since I was 15 (I'm 26). My favorite knives are balisongs and autos (which are completely legal here). My EDC for the past few months is a Bradley Mayhem balisong. Before that it was a Benchmde 42MC (the 42's weehawk blade is definitely what I'd call "stabby", but I've never stabbed anybody).

I had an AFCK for a couple weeks and traded it (for a 705-401). Later that week I bought a 710HS. I didn't really like the AFCK; I felt the finger cutout was too far back and I prefer to grip closer to the blade. I also felt the handle was too long and butt-heavy, and I prefer thumbstuds over holes. It rode too high in tip-up position, and I don't much care for tip-down on a large knife. But never did I feel that it was too combat oriented or anything like that. For utility work, I do prefer a thinner, flatter grind than the AFCK has, even though the 42MC I carried hardly qualifies as that. But it was my first balisong, and even though I much prefer the bowie blade of the 43MC, there was no way that I'd carry it (too valuable). I think the Mayhem I carry now is just about perfect.

In any case, I still fail to see how the "intended use of its designer" has anything to do with the intended use of its user. Maybe it's good for "combat", but it works fine on cardboard and DVD wrappings too. Not that a knife intended for opening boxes can't be use for nefarious things (such as hijacking planes).


----------



## CLHC

Hey that *Bradley Mayhem* balisong is something *Planterz*! I think that is one of the first of its kind to come with the S30V blade. Nice Ti handles. Way to go on that one :thumbsup:—I'm looking at the ones from *29 Knives*!


----------



## justsomeguy

SolarFlare said:


> My favourite is the 941 osborne combo (OD), used to be my EDC and its a really nice knife for dressing out small game (rabbits, birds) cause of the slender clip point and the serations for sinews etc. The AFCK in my opinion is waaay to big for EDC and since I bought it I've never carried it, unless you're planning on going out for a knife fight, or to just kill somene it's not a good knife.


 
Hi Solar Flare



,

I'll give ya $50 cash for that AFCK. Cash in the mail.....

Around here that knife is perfectly legal and won't get a second glance from the police.

BTW, one of it's good points is that you can slice a large tomato or onion in one pass. The 4" blade helps with that.

Steve


----------



## Planterz

CHC said:


> Hey that *Bradley Mayhem* balisong is something *Planterz*! I think that is one of the first of its kind to come with the S30V blade. Nice Ti handles. Way to go on that one :thumbsup:—I'm looking at the ones from *29 Knives*!


I really, really like the Mayhem. It's just about everything I want in a EDC balisong. I switched it up often between the 42MC and a 31. The 31 is great too, if you want something smaller.

When I got my first balisong, the 42MC, I almost got a 43MC, but went with the 42 because it was a more traditional balisong style. If only I knew then what I knew now, I would have gotten the 43MC (as many as I could). All the MCs dried up very soon after, and original ones command pretty high prices (although the 42s and 46s have been rereleased and are cheaper and easier to find). Only 50 43MCs were made. I was beyond lucky to get the one I did, and I got it for a song. I got half a dozen better offers for it before I even got it in the mail. I don't carry or use it, but I still love it.

The Mayhem however is just about perfect. The only thing better would be a Tachyon with a pocket clip, and the Mayhem is damn close to that (and with a spring latch too). The curved handles take a bit to get used to (and going back to regular ones is just as strange), but they're not too weird. The blade profile is great.

And btw folks, I'm not getting off topic talking about the *Bradley* Mayhem, because it's actually manufactured by Benchmade. 

I still need to pick up a Morpho and a Szabofly.


----------



## Jakpro

SolarFlare said:


> My favourite is the 941 osborne combo (OD), used to be my EDC and its a really nice knife for dressing out small game (rabbits, birds) cause of the slender clip point and the serations for sinews etc. The AFCK in my opinion is waaay to big for EDC and since I bought it I've never carried it, unless you're planning on going out for a knife fight, or to just kill somene it's not a good knife.



I sure like that Wilkins!

My favorite Benchmade is 940 Osborne and AFCK Axis--D2


----------



## GarageBoy

Hey what is that in the middle? And the AFCK definately has a cult following..NIB 806D2s go for $200


----------



## CLHC

I think it's a Kevin Wilkins found here—

http://www.wilkins-knives.com/start_e.html


----------



## Trashman

Rather than start another Benchmade thread for one question, let me ask it here: How well does the black color on the black bladed Benchmades hold up? (almost sounds like a toung twister, huh?)


----------



## UWAK

I'm waiting for the Rukus mini version!

Frids


----------



## wquiles

Trashman said:


> Rather than start another Benchmade thread for one question, let me ask it here: How well does the black color on the black bladed Benchmades hold up? (almost sounds like a toung twister, huh?)


I had it on a couple of Benchmades, so in my experience, it does wears out with use. It still protects the blade underneath (so it will not rust as long as there is some material covering the steel), but on the surface you can clearly see the scratches. If you "do" care about the looks of a knife, I would not get it. If you are using the knife, really using it so that you don't care about apearances, then it is a great protective coating.

I personally don't care for it on my small EDC knives (like the two shown above post#22), but I love it on my Nimravus which is strictly a field/camping knife 

Will


----------



## SJACKAL

My second BM710M2HS arrived today. Like it enough to buy another for the drawer!


----------



## cbxer55

I myself have two older AFCKs. One is a lefty and the other a righty. They are the old liner lock variety, and have many years in my pockets.I found the fine, needle point to be an excellent everyday use knife.Just not for stabbing. The only reason I do not carry them now is the Rukus and Skirmish have replaced them.


----------



## Blades

I really like the 940(2 PE, 1 50/50 edge) series, but I could not get use to the opening studs. So I gave one to a good friend, sold one(blue handle, I should have kept that one), and traded one off.
I had a 705D2(PE), but once again, opening studs. My brother has that one.
I had a Skirmish(great knife, I'll get another someday), but I traded it off and picked up a Emerson CQC-8.
What I have in my pocket today is a 806D2(PE). I have had it awhile, and it isn't going anywhere. But they are getting hard to find, since they have been discontinued.
I like the Benchmades with an opening hole/oval of some sort(I am use to Spyderco's), the ones with studs are nice, but I just can't get use to the studs. I may snag another 940 someday, just in case.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## UWAK

wquiles... how's the performace of Nimravus M2 in camping/field core?


----------



## UKSFighter

My favorite right now is the Benchmade Osborne 960RED. Just a beautiful knife, very smooth and D2 tool steel. Really well done.


----------



## wquiles

I have not used it much at all - my large EDC (BM520) gets the bulk of use. Better ask jtice - I know he has put his through many "workouts" 

Will


----------



## Niteowl

Nice AFCK, SolarFlare. Love the old-school round hole. Where'd you pick up that beauty?  

I tend to side with SolarFlare on the practicality of the AFCK for an EDC. Try explaining to an LO why you carry it. Of course, place, time, and attitude play a role in the results. Not to say any large knife won't cause some grief with the law. Here in Wisconsin, laws are somewhat restrictive as to what one can carry, but it mostly comes down to the officers judgement. The "under three inch blade is OK" is largely an old wives tale here.

The only time I carry a blade that large and "threatening looking", is when I'm going somewhere it might "come in handy". These days with the biker crowd largely diluted with RUBs, I really don't worry about it. Only take the big blades out a couple times a year now for certain events, hunting and camping aside.

That said, I find the AFCK style blade/handle quite utilitarian. Therfore, my EDC.







I've had this Mini-AFCK 812 for almost ten years now. It rotates with my 814, and I have another of each tucked away. The one in the pic is the only black blade.

For fancy nights out, it's a 705.






I really like the 705. Too bad they discontinued it. :scowl:


----------



## leukos

Another vote for the BM 710 in any flavor!


----------



## cbxer55

Niteowl,

I understand the Wisconsin restrictive thing. I used to kive in California! Now I reside in Oklahoma and have a concealed weapon permit. L.O.s here dont concern themselves with knife size when you can legaly pack as many guns on you concealed as you desire. I myself usually have a Kimber .45 on my right hip and a .32 Guardian on my left ankle. Plus one large folder and one small folder, a Surefire U2 and a Leatherman Charge TI.

In Oklahoma there is no length limit on knives. Some folks even dare to carry switchblades, rvrn though illegal. A L.O. friend said it is not a problem unless you are committing a crime.


----------



## benchmade_boy

I wish that there were no lengh laws in Kansas but there is:thumbsdowI have carried my benchmade 9050 AFO out in public but i am nervus the hole flippen time. right now the 9050 is my favorite knife manly because it is the standard issue knife for the USCG and a lot of our troops over in iraq carry it. but for wright now it is manly just a "DAMN THATS A GOOD LOOKIN KNIFE".


----------



## cbxer55

I saw on Packing.org that Kansas just passed a concealed carry law. Effective January 2007. How does that make you feel? Good or bad? A lot of us thought that Kansas would never do it, like California. Hopefully they will be on the reciprical bandwagon as well.


----------



## DieselDave

Instead of starting a new Benchmade thread. 

Can anyone tell me if the 707 is as nice a small carry as it looks? How is it compared to the 705 and a mini grip? I know it's thinner but anything else better other than that? I will EDC this knife and use it pretty hard so pretty really isn't my main concern. Whatever I get it will have the Axis lock, will be small and probably a combo blade.

Thanks


----------



## PipesterLite

My favorite Benchmade is the Benchmite auto. I found it during a trip to Rhode Island and took it home in my checked luggage while flying back to PA. Was glad to see it arrived safely.

My second favorite knife, although not a Benchmade is the Kershaw Mini Boa.

For non-office or construction type work, I carry a Spydeco native.


----------



## ginaz

710HS, there can be only one...


----------



## cdf

The 520 , or 525 . Tuff and versitile !

Chris


----------



## Rudi

Benchmite with Damascus blade and handle
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b231/Rudipets/L1020243.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b231/Rudipets/L1020260.jpg


----------



## Steve Andrews

I like the thumbstudded Mini Griptilians.


----------



## OldGreyGuy

Steve Andrews said:


> I like the thumbstudded Mini Griptilians.


Do you recall which models these are?


----------



## KAM

Just got my first real BM, a Blue 556 Mini Grip and i love it


----------



## Steve Andrews

OldGreyGuy said:


> Do you recall which models these are?



From top to bottom:
Cabela's D2 Mini Griptilian Cabela's Grips 
Mini RSK MkI from Aeromedix 
Limited Edition RSK MkI in M2HS steel from Aeromedix 
Benchmade 556 in 440C steel (now superceded by 154CM steel) from New Graham Knives


----------



## OldGreyGuy

Steve Andrews said:


> Benchmade 556 in 440C steel (now superceded by 154CM steel) from New Graham Knives


Thanks Steve, I'm liking the look of that 556 more and more.


----------



## greenLED

Anybody have a pic of an *old* tanto blade? I'm curious to see how they age and keep their shape.


----------



## woodlandmand105

bm's i like:

mini-grip 556 
710
the bm mini presidio and bm presidio ultra


----------



## woodlandmand105

1. 556 mini-grip 
2.bm 710
3.presidio
4.ultra presidio


----------



## RepProdigious

I have big hands so i was looking for a long-ish knife and i just fell in love with the Kulgera..... S30V, beautifully CNC-contoured blue/black layered G10, Axis and it doesn't look as tacticool as the grip or many of the others so it doesnt scare people when you whip it out!


----------



## pck50

HK Alley


----------



## kaichu dento

My three favorites are my 705, 525 and 770.


----------



## Gravitron

My well-used auto Stryker


----------



## hig789

I have a BM 912 nitrous stryker D2 that I have carried for 2 years now and it has to be my favorite knife I have ever owned.


----------



## surefire7

Benchmade Barrage or Stryker..


----------



## Peichor

BM710 all day long! Why? 1, It's a great cutting blade shape first. I don't care how sexy a knife is, if it won't cut, it's junk to me. 2, S30v steel. A powdered super steel made for cutlery. Great at taking and holding an edge. If cared for properly you can go months between sharpening only using a strop. 3, Feels great in the hand, easy to use single handed. 4, It disappears in the pocket. It gets smaller over time, not annoying or hard to dig past for something else. The 710 is a great knife for the money. I wouldn't trade 50 of them for my large sabensa, but that's a whole different price range. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sunny_nites

Can't go wrong with any Benchmade. 
My brother carries an automatic version but that would be one of the benefits of living in KY. I carry a non auto but easily deployed Pardue with a modified spear point. 
Again, can't go wrong with any version of a Benchmade.


----------



## Trave11er

Griptilians! :devil:


----------



## mvyrmnd

I only own one, a Snody 201+ Activator. I love it!


----------



## Robert C

An older Nimravus with the G10 scales and a nitrous blitz


----------



## mikesantor

My first quality knife which is still my favorite bench. The auto stryker. Love love love this knife. Although i EDC a hinderer... 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffa

AFO II and Bedlam. AFO II for carry Bedlam for collecting. I like my persians!


----------



## redaudi

Benchmade 522.

Love


----------



## kwak

Trave11er said:


> Griptilians! :devil:



Is the one on the left a full sized?

I've only seen the mini Ritter with a black coated blade.


----------



## bushmattster

The BM 940 Osborne S30V. It's been my favorite for a while.


----------



## cwilliams

the one at the bottom....


----------



## CMAG

Small McHenry & Williams, EDC and Every day used so long the blade is 1/4 in shorter but smooth and as tight as new


----------



## seed

My personal favorite is the Benchmade LFTi 760BK, but if someone asked me which Benchmade THEY should get, I would have a hard time not pointing them toward one of Mel Pardue's designs. Mini Griptilian or Mini Presidio would be my first two recommendations.

I am partial to Reeve integral locks, but the axis lock is just fun to use.


----------



## reppans

720....


----------



## kaichu dento

CMAG said:


> Small McHenry & Williams, EDC and Every day used so long the blade is 1/4 in shorter but smooth and as tight as new


Couldn't find the pictures of my McHenry & Williams 705, so here's its big brother, the 710.







seed said:


> ...or Mini Presidio would be my first two recommendations.
> 
> I am partial to Reeve integral locks, but the axis lock is just fun to use.


Here's my Mini Presidio 525 with a 755 I used to have.


----------



## Incidentalist

While it's not a Axis lock, my favorite Benchmade is the Auto Benchmite. I've been edc'ing mine for years. Absolutely LOVE it! Super thin, locks closed, automatic, it just disappears into my pocket, yet it's always there when I need it.


----------



## Monocrom

Original AFCK, the one with the titanium liner-lock.

I had all three variations. One was stolen by a corrupt police officer. One was lost. But I believe stolen by a family friend who helped us move a decade ago. Still have the last one (black coated combo-edge version) sitting in the cabinet behind me. And no, it's not for sale.


----------



## think2x

The only two I have now are the 15030 and 15020 Bone Collector Full and Mini.


----------



## Phantom309

A jobsite general handed me a 940 6-8 years ago to cut a box, felt more like a light saber. It took a few years till I let loose with the cash for my own. But once I had one, I had to have a second for a spare. As an electrician I use it everyday at work. Both are S30V.


----------



## lightinsky

Phantom309 said:


> A jobsite general handed me a 940 6-8 years ago to cut a box, felt more like a light saber. It took a few years till I let loose with the cash for my own. But once I had one, I had to have a second for a spare. As an electrician I use it everyday at work. Both are S30V.



S30V's are nice!

My favorite has always been my full size griptilian 551. The other day I picked up a Benchmade HK Black Monochrome. I really like it. I don't like the clip it comes with so I took an extra griptilian clip that I had and put it on my Monochrome. I had to drill the holes on the Grip clip a little bit and then it worked perfectly and looks awesome now.


----------



## Phantom309

I just can't get over the Axis lock. It is the easiest one hand open/close device I have found yet. And in my job a knife that comes out fast, and goes away just as fast, one handed is a valuable thing. I also learned young that if your going to ride a bike, a nice thin knife is desirable. I believe skidding down the road on my butt with a Gerber Gator in my back pocket really drove this one home. I also like aluminum grips, and the reverse tanto blade design. It works well for stripping large cables and wires. It has a point, but not a needle point. If I slip, it isn't in my liver before I can catch it. Add it all up, and the 940 is top dog for me, YMMV.


----------



## BR101

my favorite benchmade has been my 275BK. I am hoping to pick up the 755BK soon.


----------



## Tracker II

I love the mini-grip so much that I bought two of them about five years ago for $55 each. They've gone up in price so much that I keep thinking about selling the backup, but I just KNOW that as soon as I sold the backup, I would promptly lose the original.


----------



## thaugen

I really like my Mini Ritter's with custom scales...such great knives!


----------



## kwak

thaugen said:


> I really like my Mini Ritter's with custom scales...such great knives!



Looks like i have their slightly bigger cousins


----------



## JackTorch

I've been carrying a Benchmade 710 McHenry & Williams with a 154CM clip point blade for over 10 years now. It's been the best knife that I've ever had. I spray some Teflon lube on the moving parts and sharpen it with my Lansky system. It rides in my pocket every day.


----------



## kaichu dento

JackTorch said:


> I've been carrying a Benchmade 710 McHenry & Williams with a 154CM clip point blade for over 10 years now. It's been the best knife that I've ever had. I spray some Teflon lube on the moving parts and sharpen it with my Lansky system. It rides in my pocket every day.


Haven't carried mine in a while, but the 710 is still easily one of my favorites.


----------



## KuanR

I carry a Sibert design 722 Mini Pocket Rocket and love it. Though I am eyeing an Zero Tolerence knife right now...


----------



## SATCOM

My current EDC knife (and favorite) is the Griptilian Tanto Model 553. Light, rugged, and well made.


----------



## Admiralgrey

#1 must be the 610 ruckus; sinuous and muscular as an alligator, it can snap into action with reptilian speed. Also, the amount exposed above your pocket isn't very representative of the beast's actual dimensions. 






Since the picture was taken its clip has become entirely silver. 


# 2 would be the 710; the quintessential slim tactical folder that first bore the axis lock.


----------



## Kingfisher

If you've got a Mini Grip and a 921 then it follows that you get (from your choices) a Rukus, so you get a small, medium and large Benchmade. 

The Skirmish is my favourite 'large' as it only seems/feels quite small when in the pocket...Just love the sound of that big fat slab of S30v when you slap it out!


----------



## Joe_Karp

Right now my favorite Benchmade is the 730-1202 in M390. Here's a couple of pics:












Enjoy!


----------



## Spherediving

Daily EDC is a Ritter Grip with Carbon fibre scales with the M4 Blade. if it's not that one in my pocket its the 940, I have 3 of each and love them to death


----------



## Glock 22

It has to be my Mini Griptilian.


----------



## kaichu dento

After losing some of my favorite Benchmades to theft my new favorite is the 580 and I'm really enjoying the blade shape. Took out the assist mechanism and it's a great all-arounder.


----------



## thedoc007

kaichu dento said:


> After losing some of my favorite Benchmades to theft my new favorite is the 580 and I'm really enjoying the blade shape. Took out the assist mechanism and it's a great all-arounder.



+ 1 to this. I have the 581 Barrage, and I love it. It feels great in the hand - not a plastic thing, it has some heft to it. Definitely my favorite knife for now...


----------



## kaichu dento

thedoc007 said:


> + 1 to this. I have the 581 Barrage, and I love it. It feels great in the hand - not a plastic thing, it has some heft to it. Definitely my favorite knife for now...


I'm actually liking the blade more than I thought that I would, with it being a lot straighter than most anything I've carried before now. 

Did you take out the spring or are you going to leave it in?


----------



## thedoc007

kaichu dento said:


> Did you take out the spring or are you going to leave it in?



I'm planning on acquiring a 940 next - until I get that and use it for a bit, I'm not making any changes to my 581. I don't mind a slow close - as long as I can get it open fast, I'm happy for now, and I do like the action on the assisted opening. The option is on the table though, for later. We'll see.


----------



## MichaelT

So far I only have 1 benchmade and its the mini-Grip. It is one of my favorite knives!


----------



## kaichu dento

thedoc007 said:


> I'm planning on acquiring a 940 next - until I get that and use it for a bit, I'm not making any changes to my 581. I don't mind a slow close - as long as I can get it open fast, I'm happy for now, and I do like the action on the assisted opening. The option is on the table though, for later. We'll see.


The nice thing about taking out the spring is that you can open it just as fast as with the assist, but also close it one-handed and just as quickly as you opened it. To reverse, just put the spring back in, although I never will.


----------



## Flavor

I would go with the benchmade barrage. After having this for a while, I would not go back to anything else  Assisted opening and has a saftey lock on it just in case!


----------



## kaichu dento

Flavor said:


> I would go with the benchmade barrage. After having this for a while, I would not go back to anything else  Assisted opening and has a saftey lock on it just in case!


I bought my Barrage here in the MarketPlace a couple months ago to replace my beloved Presidio's, but don't think I'll be going back.

I use the 580 for food preparation along with any other normal use you could think of for a knife and am completely in love with the blade design and like you, have really taken a liking to the safety lock mechanism.

The one change I made was to pull out the assisted opening spring and I think I'm just going to throw it away since I'll never use it.


----------



## seanborn1979

The McHenry-Williams 710 was my favorite for the last 10+ years. It has retired to a place of honor on top of my dresser. Its new fat brother the Siebert Adamas 275BKSN has taken its place in my Riggs. Between the G10 handle and the .17" thick D2 blade, this knife feels indestructible. It flicks out easier than my 710 did also. Going from a 154CM to the D2 made me have to upgrade my sharpening system. But hey! I got a free hat with it!


----------



## reppans

The 720 Pardue... I like the aluminum framed BMs

The 470 Emissary is fun to play with, but the assist is quite a disadvantage in terms of speed and single-handed operation. The flick open-/close-ability of the unassisted Axis lock cannot be beat.


----------



## FortyCaliber

I've got many Benchmades in a variety of flavors, but my favorites are the Presidios (both sizes), the Rifts and most recently the large Grips. Of those four, the one that gets the most pocket time is a run-of-the-mill, beat-up, serrated 154CM Rift that I bought used. I have a severe, debilitating mental condition that prevents me from using any of my knives if they are NIB.


----------



## knifeowningguy

I have a 470 Emissary...great knife.


----------



## Skimo

Favorites, 950-1201, 720 (swapped handle to a g-10 handle from a 723).

I like Benchmade in general, followed closely by Spyderco.


----------



## slungshot

Osborne 940 has been my trusted partner for camping and daily use for the last few years


----------



## blackz28

My latest one is my favorite, the 7505-132


----------



## Jakefreese

My old original Pardue with the carbon handles is my favorite. I only have a mini griptillian now....


----------



## Asura72

This is a difficult one… Benchmade is my favourite manufacturer, in part because they have so many great knives to choose from.

Of course it depends on size. I love the 710 and my Mini Rukus but for me they are slightly too big for EDC. I have a Doug Ritter Minigrip which is another great option.

I also have a 707 Sequel which packs an impressive amount of blade into a small overall package.

Overall I think that my favourite Benchmade is one I haven't got yet, the 705. It's the same size as the 707 but has the styling of its big brother the 710. Unfortunately the 705 is discontinued so the chances of getting one are slim.


----------



## Bloodstriker

The one Benchmade that I have wanted for the past few years is the Marc Lee Glory Knife. It looks big, uncomfortable and clumsy, but something about the design of the knife speaks to me. I never purchased it because of the price, and it seems they have now been discontinued. I guess I missed out on all the closeout sales at the time.

The favourite Benchmade that I own would have to be the Benchmade HK Ally. It's got a great form factor for EDC - it's skeletonized and extremely lightweight. The size is right for most day to day city tasks. I just wish that it was a better steel.


----------



## martinaee

BM 710 McHenry Williams. Unbelievable classic knife design. Super smooth and locks up with a nice "snick" sound. I want one again.


----------



## kaichu dento

martinaee said:


> BM 710 McHenry Williams. Unbelievable classic knife design. Super smooth and locks up with a nice "snick" sound. I want one again.


Well I've got one that never sees any use anymore alongside the rest of my Benchmades. Plain edge, uncoated blade that gets picked up once in a while as I examine all of them, then put back on my 581 or 525.


----------



## Taz80

I also like the 710, I have one in D2 and one in ATS-34


----------



## Shuutr

I love the griptilians, mini and full size. I like the customized ones even more. My absolute favorite is a mini griptilian with black coated D2 steel with a set of green micarta scales and a deep carry clip.


----------



## Shuutr

If I had to go uncustomized I would choose the mini bone collector model that has a satin D2 modified sheepsfoot blade with a spyder hole in it with walnut scales. That combination would be perfect if it weren't for the goofy bone collector logo on the side.


----------



## donderom

For EDC 940 hands down. It's 940-121 actually but 940-1 is nice too


----------



## 8steve88

donderom said:


> For EDC 940 hands down. It's 940-121 actually but 940-1 is nice too



I do love the look of the Osbourne.


----------



## martinaee

Taz80 said:


> I also like the 710, I have one in D2 and one in ATS-34



They made the 710 in ATS-34 steel? How is it compared to the D2 version and how much is it? Sounds very nice. I did like the D2 on mine for the time I had one.


----------



## kaichu dento

My 705 is ATS-34 and my 710 is D2 - both are very satisfactory knives and have never let me down.


----------



## Taz80

I believe the 710 was originally made in ATS-34 then switched to D-2.


----------



## kaichu dento

Taz80 said:


> I believe the 710 was originally made in ATS-34 then switched to D-2.


Yes, that's right. 

ATS-34 was the Japanese solution to problems that used to exist with 154CM.


----------



## Monocrom

kaichu dento said:


> Yes, that's right.
> 
> ATS-34 was the Japanese solution to problems that used to exist with 154CM.



If both steels were sisters, they'd be identical twins separated at Birth. One raised in Japan. The other in America.


----------



## kaichu dento

Monocrom said:


> If both steels were sisters, they'd be identical twins separated at Birth. One raised in Japan. The other in America.


LOL! Nice analogy!

One born before the other, but like identical twins, just the slightest of variations, some of which evolved over time with both now matured and perfected.


----------



## hron61

im still digging my osborne 940-1 edc. sits in my levi's pocket next to my huge samsung galaxy note 3 phone. i cant even tell its in there. its my first edc knife and its perfect.


----------



## MGRS

Favorites:

710 in D2
550 in D2

I've also owned or used: 556, 551, 580, 940, 3550 auto, Presidio auto, AFO auto, Infidel auto. The 550 is probably all-around the most useful. 

Both hold an edge for a very long time. The 550 is slightly easier to open and use.


----------



## kaichu dento

MGRS said:


> The 550 is probably all-around the most useful.


That's the place I would give to either the 520 or 580. My two favorites at least.


----------



## d13avo

My favourite Benchmade are the Strykers especially the 912-71 which is the one with the carbon fibre scales in the pictures.


----------



## masters2010

Mine so far are the mini-grip and the 707. The contego, while cool, wasn't my thing, nor was the 710, or the full sized griptillian.


----------



## ms grey

Multiple to choose from but my favorites today are these two. 
Emissary 470-131
Valet 485





[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## reppans

720, 162, 470


----------



## gurdygurds

Mine is the Doug Ritter Mini Grip. Love it.


----------



## JPA261

940 Osborne.....love the green and purple


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Tacti'cool'

I am a big fan of my 943 Osborne for EDC or a Contego for more robust activities  Love to have fun with the Morpho balisong too


----------



## Taz80

I recently picked up a 757 Vicar that has quickly become one of my favorites. It's a fairly large heavy knife that feels good in the hand and won't have any trouble with those more robust activities.


----------



## desmobob

I'd have to say my all-time favorite Benchmade is the 710 D2. It just seems to be the perfect folding knife for me.

I started with a Mini-AFCK, but found it just a bit too small for my liking. I bought the AFCK, and was happy.  I EDC'd both of these knives for many years.
I love my Osborne 943 (drop-point version of the 940)... it's slender and sleek, and carries nicely. I really like my 950BK Osborne Rift, but it seems a little bulky or heavy for EDC.

At work, my EDC is a 585 Mini-Barrage. A great knife, but cheapened by the hard, plastic-feeling scales, in my opinion.

As much as I love Benchmade's Axis lock, Emerson's Wave Opening Feature has won my heart. My EDC for the last few years has been an Emerson Horsemen (mini CQC-8) with the blade modded to a conventional V-grind. In my opinion, there is nothing that deploys faster/easier than a waved Emerson. I have a decent collection of automatics (Microtech, Benchmade, etc.) but would carry a waved Emerson if I was going in harm's way.

Stay sharp,
Bob


----------



## DallasSTB

The 940 was my favorite until the 940-1 came around (and since I able to snag one at a discount). It's an excellent improvement on an already great knife - light weight, S90V steel, beautiful carbon fiber handle. It's earned a solid spot in my very fickle EDC line up.


----------



## whtwalker

My new deathgrip scales and a mini Ritter grip in m390 is my new pick.


----------



## experimentjon

After many years of trying Benchmades, I come back to the 940 variants as my favorites. There's something just so perfect about the axis lock with the approximately 3.5" blade, the slim profile, and the excellent clip. The action is fast, the steel sharpens to razor sharp and holds an edge very well. The reverse tanto and contrasting backspacer are also beautiful. It was my grail when I began collecting knives, and is one of the few that has stayed with me through the years.


----------



## Dipti13

My favourite is BM 710HS .


----------



## tbenedict

I have a 943 that is the best feeling knife. I like the looks of the 940 blade though.

I just picked up an ultra slim 530 that I'm quite impressed with so far.


----------



## CivilDefense2002

I've been pretty happy with the Auto Triage 9170.


----------



## Charlie Fox

First generation AFCK.


----------



## greatscoot

I have the small Auto Stryker that I really like. I have Benchmite, but really would like it better with a clip.


----------



## Cesarn

810 contego for sure, i love the blade shape and the size !


----------



## MMK21

Mini Barrage. Don't go anywhere without it


----------



## Knivery

My Benchmade Panther purchased in about 1994. Great blade, great knife.


----------



## LedTed

940 Osborne for dress, Mini-Stryker Axis for EDC /work. IMHO, the Mini-Stryker is what the Mini-Grip should have been.


----------



## SSoonr

My first benchmade was a 940-1 and still my favorite, but I have picked up a Pagen and a mini-griptilian. I definitely have the bug, but the 940-1 is still my favorite.


----------



## janx

Probably my 46-01 though I don't use it. I really like the 755MPR and my little 332AGR stays in my pocket. 
http://oi62.tinypic.com/31294ps.jpg


----------



## BillSWPA

The Griptillian and mini Griptillian have perfect ergonomics for easy 1 hand opening. I can thumb these open more consistently than anything else I have tried. The Axis lock is also very reliable.


----------



## LGT

Benchmade 484-1 Nakamura. It is my perfect sized EDC. Don't need a pig sticker or a fingernail cleaner. This one fits my needs.


----------



## Taz80

I picked up a 300 Flipper when I needed an easy opening EDC. with a reversible clip. Its worked its way into my pocket as my work EDC., nice knife.


----------



## RWT1405

Easy, my Activators (201 and 211). They are great knives!


----------



## ppirate

Benchmade/HK 14210 !


----------



## jumpstat

Griptilian 550, 551 and 556 Mini with modified drop point or modified sheepsfoot blade.


----------



## doubledownffxi

I love my 710-141 goldclass. i wasnt too big on buying "just a knife" as i prefer custom but was in a bind and the knife shop i found happened to have it in. also i wanted one because its kinda iconic in the folder market.


----------



## BigDeeeeeeee

An old M2 AFCK is the only Benchmade I still have after giving a few away to Dad and my brother. It's always been my favorite. I have newer and sexier but nothing else is as right in my hand.


----------



## abbazaba

940. 

The 940-1 with a deep carry clip is seeing a lot of pocket time. Just preordered a 555-1 I can't wait to get... maybe there will be a new king.


----------



## kelmo

Barrage for out and about. Mini Barrage at work.


----------



## Felix1

abbazaba said:


> <snip> Just preordered a 555-1 ....



An upgraded Griptilian, huh? Will probably find its way into a lot of pockets.


----------



## 1DaveN

abbazaba said:


> 940.
> 
> The 940-1 with a deep carry clip is seeing a lot of pocket time. Just preordered a 555-1 I can't wait to get... maybe there will be a new king.



Do you have the 555-1 yet? If so, I'd be interested in your thoughts on it. I love the 940, but I'm trying to avoid anodized handles under the (possibly incorrect) assumption that they'll start getting beat up in my pocket on day 1. I'm attracted to the G10 under the theory that it'll do better against pens, keys, etc.


----------



## gunnut284

The 943/941 is probably my favorite EDC type, with the 530 being a close second. I have one of the HK 14717s that is a beast for the heavier stuff.


----------



## GunnarGG

1DaveN said:


> Do you have the 555-1 yet? If so, I'd be interested in your thoughts on it.



+1

I have a minigrip with thumbstuds but have for quite some time thought about getting the 555-model with the thumbhole instead.
Now I see this new model and would like to hear about it from somebody who has handled it.
And if possible compared to the original minigrip.
Is it worth the extra Money?


----------



## Glenn7

Skirmish! the big one.


----------



## 1DaveN

GunnarGG said:


> +1
> 
> I have a minigrip with thumbstuds but have for quite some time thought about getting the 555-model with the thumbhole instead.
> Now I see this new model and would like to hear about it from somebody who has handled it.
> And if possible compared to the original minigrip.
> Is it worth the extra Money?



Since I posted that, I've been looking for people's reviews and comments about the new Griptilian models anywhere I can find them. I can't find a person with a bad word to say - one guy said he's got 12 Benchmades, and out of the box, the 556-1 is the best as far as construction, blade centering, and sharpness. I was on the edge of getting a new mini for $80 or whatever they cost - just looking for a cheap EDC - and from what I've seen so far, I'm going to have to step up to about double for the new one.

Edit: I haven't tried one with the thumb hole yet. People are saying the old and new are pretty much identical (except for the steel and the G10 scales, obviously), so you should be able to find one to try in a store, even if it's the old model.


----------



## Hfdcowboy

My auto adamas by far.


----------



## CLHC

This is one of my favorite and purposeful BM when I do EDC/use it:





That's all for now!


----------



## GunnarGG

1DaveN said:


> Since I posted that, I've been looking for people's reviews and comments about the new Griptilian models anywhere I can find them. I can't find a person with a bad word to say - one guy said he's got 12 Benchmades, and out of the box, the 556-1 is the best as far as construction, blade centering, and sharpness. I was on the edge of getting a new mini for $80 or whatever they cost - just looking for a cheap EDC - and from what I've seen so far, I'm going to have to step up to about double for the new one.
> 
> Edit: I haven't tried one with the thumb hole yet. People are saying the old and new are pretty much identical (except for the steel and the G10 scales, obviously), so you should be able to find one to try in a store, even if it's the old model.



Thanks for your comments.

Just ordered a new Zebralight so I think I'll have to wait for a while. 
The blade on the 555 model looks like a good shape and on my minigrip the thumbstuds catch on the pocket edge somtimes so a blade with thumbhole would be nice.
And the 555-1 looks nicer than the 555 so it's on my wishlist.

It's just annoyingly expensive in Europe and if ordering from US there will come tax and custom to the price.
I'll see if I can find a way around that somehow later on.


----------



## 1DaveN

I just got the new 698 Foray, and it's pretty awesome. It seems like some Benchmade reviews from a year or so ago mention quality control problems like loose or off-center blades, etc. All the reviews I've read recently talk about the excellent build quality, and that's my experience with the 698. This knife was perfect right out of the box - not even a minor wiggle of blade play, and the blade is sharp and perfectly centered. It's a great fit in my hand, because it's a little thicker and beefier than I expected.


----------



## Skeeterg

I love the 943's.


----------



## GunnarGG

GunnarGG said:


> I have a minigrip with thumbstuds but have for quite some time thought about getting the 555-model with the thumbhole instead.
> Now I see this new model and would like to hear about it from somebody who has handled it.
> And if possible compared to the original minigrip.
> Is it worth the extra Money?




Well, I did get the 555-1. 

I do like the bladeshape of the 555 better than the 556.
No thumbstuds that catches in the pocket. Like the belly of the blade better also.
Very easy to open with the thumbhole, both slowly and with a quick flick.

The knife has very nice fit and finish, really sharp out of the box.
My old mini Grip and full size Grip needed some sharpening out of the box.

The G10 handle feels better in my hand and the clip is better IMHO.
Don't know how much difference the bladesteel makes, I'm not a heavy user but like to touch up the edge every now and then so most of my knives are pretty sharp.

Is it worth the extra $$$?
Don't know. I'll guess both models gets the work done but the G10 / CPM-20CV model feels better (and more expensive)


----------



## jdboy

The 7505 is probably my most favorite Benchmade I've owned.


----------



## moshow9

I've always liked the Presidio and need to pick up another one of these days.


----------



## Skimo

Check out the Crooked River. 15080-1 very nice if you like the slightly larger designs.


----------



## kaichu dento

moshow9 said:


> I've always liked the Presidio and need to pick up another one of these days.


I love both the 520 and 525 but need to replace the bigger one because a friend that helped me out a couple years ago liked it. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## jdboy

Skimo said:


> Check out the Crooked River. 15080-1 very nice if you like the slightly larger designs.



Good suggestion, I think that's a design that I may have to try.


----------



## moshow9

kaichu dento said:


> I love both the 520 and 525 but need to replace the bigger one because a friend that helped me out a couple years ago liked it. Thanks for reminding me!



Do you happen to have a preference between the two? I previously owned a 525 some years back and have considered the 520 but find myself favoring smaller knives with the occasional larger knife thrown in.

As an aside, I just came across the 531 and am digging that one too. Guess that means I like the Mel Pardue Benchmade knives . That gold class version of it looks really sweet too!


----------



## kaichu dento

moshow9 said:


> Do you happen to have a preference between the two? I previously owned a 525 some years back and have considered the 520 but find myself favoring smaller knives with the occasional larger knife thrown in.


If I could carry the bigger knife I'd much rather carry the 520 and the only reason I haven't sought one out again is that I've been so happy with my 580. For regular city carry I guess I prefer the 525 and just talking about them makes me really feel the need to find another 520.
There are reasons it's one of my all time favorites, not to mention the fact my buddy just flipped when he saw it. I've never been a Griptilian fan, (even though they are great knives) because of the feel of the frame and handle. No problem in usage, but they feel so... inadequate. 
There is nothing inadequate about the feeling of the Presidio series, especially the 520.


----------



## moshow9

Speaking of the Griptilians, they updated the blade steel and handle material to G-10 so it should feel more solid in hand, but it also carries an increase in price for the upgrades. Never owned one before but the handle material was the reason for that.


----------



## No.

I love my tanto mini grip. Can't say I've ever loved a knife before owning this one just for the fact that it's so ergonomic and is easily operated with one hand. Perfect for the kind of work I do.


----------



## Inebriated

Toss-up, 940-1 or 275. Both are my favorite for different reasons.

940-1; Incredibly light, great steel, very comfortable, and super thin. Love everything about it. 

275; A tank. A literal tank. Comfortable, durable, and D2 suits it so well.


----------



## CelticCross74

710-any 710


----------



## CoolBreeze135

I really love my mini griptillian. It is a perfect EDC knife. But my favorite is my 162 Bushcrafter. It is a nearly perfect woods knife.


----------



## Offgridled

CelticCross74 said:


> 710-any 710


+1 great blade..


----------



## redvalkyrie

I was not a Benchmade fan until just recently. I had admired the 940 Osbourne and for whatever reason, went and bought one because I hadn't treated myself to a "nice" knife since my divorce where the ex and her boyfriend broke into my house and stole numerous things including my Spyderco Military.

I gotta say, I love the 940 for edc. When I found out Benchmade makes HK knives I bought the larger tanto axis lock HK. I really like it too--great for the rough stuff.

Now, I'm looking at the 710 versus getting another Military. Anyone have have thoughts? Neither will be regularly carried--the 940 is just too good at that.


----------



## Dave D

Recently bought my first Benchmade, so by default it is my favourite, the HK AXIS Drop point Serrated blade. It'll be interesting to see how resilient the black finish on the blade is.

I had bought a cheap knife off of the GearBest site called a Ganzo G7452, it was only after I got it that I found out that it is based on the HK Axis so I bought the genuine BM one! 

The two are very similar but the spring on the axis lock on the Ganzo version is very stiff in comparison to the BM.


----------



## TKC

*I have always liked the Mini Grips, even more so with the new G-10 & blade steel.
*


----------



## Hudson456

[h=1]Not really a BM but made by them, the H&K AXIS Knife Folder 14715 is amazing.[/h]


----------



## BmetFerg11

I'm very new to Benchmade knives. I actually went into Cabela's to buy a Spyderco but after holding and opening the mini griptilion I was sold. I may go back for the titanium demascus Spyderco at a later date.


----------



## Ozythemandias

I've only handeled the mini and full sized griptillians but boy do I love the Mini. I own 3 of them so far


----------



## kaichu dento

Ozythemandias said:


> I've only handeled the mini and full sized griptillians but boy do I love the Mini. I own 3 of them so far


Check out a 525 sometime if you see one. Best in-hand feel for me and everyone that handles either it or it's bigger version, the 520, loves them both.


----------



## RedLED

All my Benchmade knives are from the 1990's. I moved on well before 2000 to custom knives, and soon became disappointed, no, make that disenchanted, in custom knives. Now, all I like are my Hinderer XM-18's, except for the Benchmade butterfly knife someone offered me $800.00 for at a show I brought it to quite a few years back.

All of my Benchmade and Emerson knives are pre 2000, and I know little or nothing about them. I may be wrong as I bought the original axis lock knives, whenever that was. My memory is bad on these knives. 

Not being a collector, I have no idea what I have, however when I was offered $4500.00 for some custom mis-marked custom Emerson, I just locked them all up at the bank and until now, given no thought as what to do with any of them.

If if you have a Hinderer stock, no custom nonsense, you have a great knife. While on the subject, I do think Benchmade knives are very, very nice, and you can not go wrong with one. I looked at one recently, and they have a great clip. Not a Mc Gizmo clip, but a very nice clip, indeed. 

They are are all at my deposit box in Washington, DC and I have not seen some of them in years. They are all very nice, I think production anything made pre 2000 is better than production today. Except Hinderer, my true favorite and stock only, please.

Best, 

RL


----------



## FortyCaliber

I like most all of their knives, but I've sold off the ones I wasn't really charged up about or used. 

I unloaded my Contego and my mini, regular, shot show, gold class and Ritter Griptilians. I still have too many knives, but they are mostly Presidios and Rifts. 

My go to edc is a beat up old 525.


----------



## kaichu dento

FortyCaliber said:


> My go to edc is a beat up old 525.


Yes indeed, 520 and 525 were (still are) instant classics!


----------



## abbazaba




----------



## rayman

Definitely the Griptilian. I have two of them, one of them in the mini version. I really like the locking mechanism.


----------



## Ozythemandias

kaichu dento said:


> Check out a 525 sometime if you see one. Best in-hand feel for me and everyone that handles either it or it's bigger version, the 520, loves them both.



Haven't had a chance to try the 520 but I got my hands on the 940-1, great knife but for some reason the thumbstud placement isn't comfortable for my hands so it's currently for sale. I have a 470-1 en route, I expect to like it.


----------



## kaichu dento

Ozythemandias said:


> Haven't had a chance to try the 520 but I got my hands on the 940-1, great knife but for some reason the thumbstud placement isn't comfortable for my hands so it's currently for sale. I have a 470-1 en route, I expect to like it.


I've got one almost the same, the 770, and I really like it for some things, but not as an only-knife. If you want something heavier duty I think you'll really like the way the Presidio series feels in the hand.


----------



## Ozythemandias

kaichu dento said:


> I've got one almost the same, the 770, and I really like it for some things, but not as an only-knife. If you want something heavier duty I think you'll really like the way the Presidio series feels in the hand.



Yeah, I've always wanted to try that. I also have a Mini Onslaught on the way, should be a good knife week.


----------



## kaichu dento

Ozythemandias said:


> Yeah, I've always wanted to try that. I also have a Mini Onslaught on the way, should be a good knife week.


Looks like a great field knife!


----------



## ncgrass

I have a 162 Bushcraft and a 940-2 and love using both. I'm going to sand the handle of the 162 just a fraction to enhance the grip however. My 940 is still new and I'm in the process of tuning it for optimal performance. 

If I had to pick a favourite though.. 940. Can't go back to liner lock after axis. And it's just so classy looking


----------



## EEflashaholic

The 940 is my favorite. Light, slim, great blade. Disappears in pocket.


----------



## Illusory

Benchmade mini skirmish, hands down.


----------



## Arick

I have had so many over the years its hard to say but today Im carrying one of my top 5 EDC's a Ritter Grip in m390 with Camp Perry scales with matching stonewashed standoffs its hard to beat and cuts forever.


----------



## RodmanSan

I currently have a Nakamura which i like very much.
Especially the blade form looks terrific....and the knife holds nice in the hand.


----------



## moshow9

Earlier I mentioned I liked the Presidio. Previously owned it and intended to pick another one up. Which I may do sometime in the future.

About a month ago I bought the 560 Freek and it has become my EDC since then. It's broken in nicely. I also received a 485 Valet and a 940-2 Osborne. I am still trying to decide if I want to keep these two or not. I want to like the Osborne but there is something about it that I cannot quite put my finger on that bothers me about it. And I really want to like the Valet but the action is stiff, not in the opening as I can flick the blade out with my thumb with ease. But closing is another story so far in that it is at this point a 2-handed affair. I've read similar stories but hope the action brakes in as it did with the Freek.

Anyone else own a Valet?


----------



## Wheezy59

I've got to jumped in here and say how disappointed I am in Benchmade. I had one of their small autos, dropped it and the blade snapped off at the choil. I mean this thing hit the linoleum floor perfectly horizontal. I looked at the break and could tell from the discoloration that it was cracked from the start. I sent it in with my findings and I guess it wasn't good enough because they told me it was "improper use" that broke it. I told them it was due to **** poor quality assurance. Well, needless to say they didn't like that and on top of that they had the audacity to charge me for shipping! 
That's the last knife I ever buy from them. Good luck with Benchmade!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Wheezy59, you post is inappropriate, OT, for this thread, and can lead to a disruption of the thread. Please start you own thread re you difficulties with the company. Members, please do not respond to Wheezy59's post.

Bill


----------



## archimedes

I like the Sibert designed Benchmade collabs, especially the 755 MPR and the Adamas .... AXIS lock on the Adamas, by the way.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

The Benchmade 907D2 or variations there of. I bought my first Benchmade 912(a derivative of this knife) when I was visiting family in Colorado. I bought it in a pawn shop, completely ignorant of Benchmade( back before I was into knives or lights)...Within 24 hours I was so impressed by the sheer functionality and quality that when I headed to the airport, I stopped by the post office and Priority shipped the knife back home. Here is a photo of my 907 D2 next to my Presidio(also a good knife, but the 907D2 is like some of my Surefire/PK/FourSevens lights-quality that makes you feel comfortable in a life threatening situation).
Sorry-I had to change photos due to loss of 3rd party image hosting by Photobucket so the description no longer matches the photo:
https://imgur.com/a/ypWug
https://imgur.com/gallery/6qkqo
https://imgur.com/a/ypWug

The blade opens easily, yet feels so tight & secure you could do anything and it would hold up to the task without problem. The D2 holds it's edge well, yet can be touched up and razor sharp very quickly. I lost my first one, bought another in 3 weeks I missed it so much. A story that has replayed a couple of times. Recently, after buying a Black Tanto Blade 907D2 to replace a lost one, I found the missing knife under an a/c vent under the driver seat of my Chrysler 300. For the first time, I have two 907's at the same time! I must admit that for the next Benchmade I buy will be the Mini-griptillian... so many people have said what a great knife it is....


----------



## KeyGrip

Currently a tie between these two:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

It would be good if you identified those Benchmade's.

Bill


----------



## freebird610

Its a toss up between a 940 (my current favorite is a frankenstein with 940-1 blade and g10 scales from a 940-2 and silver standoffs from a 940-1601) and griptilian for me.


----------



## Nordwind

I love Benchmade, but I can not make up my mind.
Since Photobucket is no longer working, here is my Server:






If not desired, please delete


Many greetings, Frank


----------



## kaichu dento

Nordwind said:


> I love Benchmade, but I can not make up my mind.
> Since Photobucket is no longer working, here is my Server:


Nice shot, but a little ironic being on a German site, no? 

So, how about a listing of all the knives there. :wave:


----------



## Nordwind

Yes, this is a bit ironic, but I like benchmades
I hope that I can upload pictures directly here or find a good alternative for Photobucket.
A listing I can make, but without guarantee


----------

